# My new C50



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

Had the opportunity to grab this 2008 ST02 form Helen's SM .............at a very good price :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbox (Oct 12, 2005)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice. Take that Time stem off though.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thats hot. * Great build. Keep the Time stem, remove valve caps and fix your front QR. You are ready to roll.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Very Nice! What is "Helen's SM"?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Helen's Sado-Masochist club.... everyone know's that  

Please lose that fugly stem.... the rest is cool though


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

gearguywb said:


> Very Nice! What is "Helen's SM"?


Santa Monica, CA. Sorry about that.

I had a feeling that I will be called-out on the stem. :blush2:
Is it because of the "Time" logo?

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I bet the machine still cost a pretty penny. And keep the Time stem. It adds an I-don't-give-a-damn insouciance to the rig. Anyway, gorgeous bike. I'm jealous. It seems to be my size, too.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Colsee50 said:


> Santa Monica, CA. Sorry about that.
> 
> I had a feeling that I will be called-out on the stem. :blush2:
> Is it because of the "Time" logo?
> ...


It's ugly.... too big......... but if you like it then that's all that matters.:thumbsup: 

(note:some people may dislike the fact that it's French....coz everything else is Italian.).... oops so are the wheels!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

corky said:


> It's ugly.... too big......... but if you like it then that's all that matters.:thumbsup:
> 
> (note:some people may dislike the fact that it's French....coz everything else is Italian.).... oops so are the wheels!


Tires, speedplays, bars, headset. All not Italian. Not that it matters. It's ugly no matter where it came from.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

To me that's the best colour a c-50 came in upto last year. I'd put a deda Zero100 on it like mine...










I'd make it as italian as possible...the colour is about as italian as it gets


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

By the way - you can get a Zero 100 in white now...now that would be sick


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

haydos said:


> By the way - you can get a Zero 100 in white now...now that would be sick


This would suit the frame even better.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

haydos said:


> By the way - you can get a Zero 100 in white now...now that would be sick


haydos, were you on beach rd. this morning?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, I was in struggletown today on Beach Rd. That wind was blower and i'd wrecked myself yesterday at lysterfield on the MTB

You can't escape anything now days


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

How bout these?


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> This would suit the frame even better.


Where can you get this beauty? Cost? Thanks for the input.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Colsee50 said:


> Where can you get this beauty? Cost? Thanks for the input.


you'll need to keep your eye out(ebay etc) as ITM went down the tubes I believe.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Colsee50 said:


> Where can you get this beauty? Cost? Thanks for the input.


The Alutech is still available

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=22718


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

haydos said:


> To me that's the best colour a c-50 came in upto last year. I'd put a deda Zero100 on it like mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With the graphics on the Deda, you certainly won't be leaving any doubt about what kinda stem you are riding. Huge!

I've always thought the Time stems are pretty ugly until I rode one...Very stiff, very light, no creaking.. They do work well, but what makes them so much more expensive than other stems? Anyway, nice bike for sure.


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

haydos & classic steel..........thought I was done with the build........for now Those stems are tempting but........not at this time. Wife is still wondering where my other bike is  Also checked-out the link for Universal Cycle, and the pic is different from the one that was posted.

Quick review and impression:
Just finished a wonderful late afternoon 32 mile ride (maiden voyage for the C50), and all I can say is WOW:thumbsup: Very comforatble, very smooth over bumps, climbing was effortless seated, stable on descents, good acceleration. 

Best bike I have ever ridden and owned hands down.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Colsee50 said:


> haydos & classic steel..........thought I was done with the build........for now Those stems are tempting but........not at this time. Wife is still wondering where my other bike is  *Also checked-out the link for Universal Cycle, and the pic is different from the one that was posted.*
> 
> Quick review and impression:
> Just finished a wonderful late afternoon 32 mile ride (maiden voyage for the C50), and all I can say is WOW:thumbsup: Very comforatble, very smooth over bumps, climbing was effortless seated, stable on descents, good acceleration.
> ...


Like I said with the link, it's the Alutech.


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Like I said with the link, it's the Alutech.


My bad :mad2: I was really hoping it was that exact stem you posted.......Thanks.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

check this article out: http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-13571781.html

try to find a (local) itm dealer. they can probably order these parts for you. if not, contact itm directly and ask for help. they can probably refer you to some store which has these parts in stock.


----------

